
Waymo's safety-related disengages drop to 0.2 per 1000 miles - hencq
https://medium.com/waymo/accelerating-the-pace-of-learning-36f6bc2ee1d5#.n17gw7pb3
======
yegle
[https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/wcm/connect/946b3502-c959-4e3b...](https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/wcm/connect/946b3502-c959-4e3b-b119-91319c27788f/GoogleAutoWaymo_disengage_report_2016.pdf?MOD=AJPERES)
link to the report.

